# New York



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr


----------



## Tiago_20 (Sep 25, 2008)

Beautiful photos!

Great how you show the city from the ground. we are not used to that.


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

Thank you Tiago, There are so many details to see from the street!
It´s an amazing city!


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

I keep on being drawn back to his picture.. it's a great capture of the amazing Harlem streetscape.




zeb said:


> New York by smazoyer, on Flickr


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

Yes I was really surprised by Harlem, the architecture is special. Very typical.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

I see you even made it out to Queens. That's rare for a tourist. Good job. Did you get to explore any Brooklyn neighborhoods?


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

Thank you, I'have been to Coney Island / Brighton beach and of course Brooklyn Heights.


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

DSC01725 by smazoyer, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Love the SoHo shots!


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr

New York by smazoyer, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

So crisp and vibrant... loving your pics!


----------

